# Brian Mastenbrook Michigan Wildlife Biologist of the Year



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

FOR IMMEDIATE RELEASE
May 16, 2007

CONTACT: Elaine Carlson 989-826-3211 or Richard Morscheck 517-373-9265

Brian Mastenbrook Named Michigan Wildlife Biologist of the Year by Safari Club International

Brian Mastenbrook, a 16-year employee with the Department of Natural Resources, has been named the 2007 Michigan Wildlife Biologist of the Year by Safari Club International--Michigan Involvement Committee. Mastenbrook received the award at the May meeting of the Natural Resources Commission in East Lansing.

It is nice to receive an award for a job you love, Mastenbrook said in receiving the award.

Mastenbrook currently is a senior wildlife habitat biologist in Gaylord, where he is responsible for the co-management of the Pigeon River and Gaylord Forest Management Units, which include more than 400,000 acres of state forest. He plans habitat management activities for elk and other wildlife in those areas.

Mastenbrook has been integral in establishing the Pigeon River Habitat Initiative, a private-public partnership, which seeks to develop cooperative agreements with landowners and local governments to protect valuable wildlife habitat on private lands for wildlife in the greater Pigeon River ecosystem. The initiative helps ensure movement corridors and key habitat for species such as elk, deer, black bear and bobcat.

Safari Club International--Michigan is dedicated to the protection of Michigans hunting heritage and conservation of Michigan wildlife. This dedication extends not only to Michigan but also to North America and around the world. The Michigan Chapter has been a partner with the DNR for many years.

We are fortunate to have established such an important partnership with SCI--Michigan Involvement Committee, said Bill Moritz, DNR Wildlife Division chief. SCI has provided support and funding for many Wildlife Division programs. In particular, their support of research on moose, bear, bobcat, wolves and deer has been instrumental in advancing our understanding of wildlife.

The DNR is committed to the conservation, protection, management, use and enjoyment of the states natural resources for current and future generations.

###

Note to editors: Use the Internet link below to access camera-ready photos
http://www.michigandnr.com/ftp/OutReach/


----------

